# AF in full flow so definitely over but very faint positive on test?



## Lilololo (Sep 13, 2008)

Ladies

I'm confused. I have just finished my 2nd cycle of IVF and AF  is here with full force. I have horrendous af pains and full flow (sorry TMI!) so I know it is all over for me. I'm just a bit confused because I tested today and yesterday and have the faintest of lines on the p test?? What does this mean? There is no way I could be pregnant with this amount of blood & pain but why is there a faint line on the test? Is this whats known as a false positive? Can anyone help? My OTD isn't actually until tomorrow but the HCG trigger was 15th April so 18 days ago and it can't be that??

Its all very weird...
Lil x


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Lil

I know you can be pregnant and still have lots of bleeding-OR its possible you had a positive, but had an early miscarriage- you can still test positive for a couple of weeks after a M/C.
I would get a blood test from your clinic or GP thats the only way to know whats happening for sure.
I had a miscarriage 2 weeks ago but I still test positive.
When they do a blood test- they will do 2, about 2 days apart they can then tell if the pregnancy hormone is increasing or decreasing.
Its so confusing when you get a line and then bleeding, hope you dont feel to bad, good luck 

Karen x


----------

